# Acsi card / book



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all. Just a thought. Is it possible to purchase just the card. It seems that the handbook doesn't change too much. Or am I just a tight a##e.
Frank



site admin note - split out from specific thread


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-u*



FranknJan said:


> Hi all. Just a thought. Is it possible to purchase just the card. It seems that the handbook doesn't change too much. Or am I just a tight a##e.
> Frank
> 
> site admin note - split out from specific thread


The camping card book changes a lot. Last year it was two books and this year even more sites will probably be added.

And no you can't just buy the car


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the things that will also change - to some extent - is the validity dates for each site. ie when the card can be used.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The card is PART of the outer cover of the book. 

For the saving it offers I am of the opinion you are indeed a (very) tight a**e :roll: by trying to get it even cheaper (p.s. who is cheapest for this years, Amazon were less than Vicarious last year)


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

As has been said, the card is a tear-out section from inside the front cover of one of the two books so is integral. The two books contain different countries, don't forget to take both books or at least tear out the card first, if you're only visiting the countries in the book that doesn't include the card!

I find it best to order online direct from ACSI as you can also order a free ID card/Camping Carnet.

This year we also bought the ACSI Campsite Guide DVD as well as the book, since this has all the ACSI inspected/listed sites as well as those in the discount scheme. For example, in France* there are 884 in the discount scheme but a total of 2351 French* sites in the software

We have this installed on our notebook (once installed, it runs without the dvd). The ability to input a wide range of selection criteria and mapping, with zoom in/out, makes it much easier to use than the book. When travelling towards the end of the season, the selection by opening dates becomes very useful! Also it has (basic) route/direction functions as well as GPS co-ordinates.

http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/camp-site-guide-dvd/acsi-campinggids-dvd-europa-2013.html

However it costs a further €13.95 so you will no doubt consider that a massive extravagance . . .

* including Corsica :roll:


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife and I have been caravanners for more years than we care to admit and are now motorcaravanners. I've never used an ACSI card before and don't know much about it. Am I correct in thinking that the most I will pay on an ACSI listed site abroad is 16 euros per night.
Does this price only apply to low season or is there a discount in high season too. 
I ask this because we have a favourite site in the Charente Maritime, France (Le Logis Du Breille) which we have visited for the last 9 years and in May we pay more than 16 euros.

Regards

John


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi John

Yes that is pretty much it. The sites are I think 12, 14 or 16 euros but no discounts at all in high season. You need to check the dates on each site for high season as they vary a little.
We stayed on a site in the south of France last year that was 43 euros a night in high season but we payed just 16 the week before  
The cost of the book and card is easily recovered in a weeks touring.



Trevor


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Wouldn't be without our ACSI card and book for our May and June holidays in Europe. Not only do you get good prices on campsites, you also get information about the standard of the site and the facilities it has. The sites are checked by ACSI, we have met inspectors on sites a number of times.
We tend to buy the DVD every other year.
Happy touring
CandA


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*apple*



rogerblack said:


> As has been said, the card is a tear-out section from inside the front cover of one of the two books so is integral. The two books contain different countries, don't forget to take both books or at least tear out the card first, if you're only visiting the countries in the book that doesn't include the card!
> 
> I find it best to order online direct from ACSI as you can also order a free ID card/Camping Carnet.
> 
> ...


But Beware, the DVD will not work on Apple or Linux Systems.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody know if they are offering a free Camping Carnet card again this year? That was a saving of £6 last year.
Brian


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

john1215 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I have been caravanners for more years than we care to admit and are now motorcaravanners. I've never used an ACSI Card [MHF Link] before and don't know much about it. Am I correct in thinking that the most I will pay on an ACSI listed site abroad is 16 euros per night.
> Does this price only apply to low season or is there a discount in high season too.
> ...


Their idea of low season can be quite generous. Basically it is when the site thinks it won't be full. It can start as early as mid August. You just need to look and will often be pleasantly surprised.
It is worth knowing that you always get electricity and at least one shower a day each included.
We have met sites with ACSI and (better) non ACSI pitches but this is unusual.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Medallionman said:


> Anybody know if they are offering a free Camping Carnet card again this year? That was a saving of £6 last year.
> Brian


No. Last year was an introductory offer but this year it's half price renewable online. If you were a member last year you will receive an e mail from ACSI.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just renewed my ACSI Camping Discount Card for 11.95 Euros, including postage (with 1 Euro discount for being an existing customer) and the ACSI Club ID Card for 2.45 Euros (half price for being an existing customer). Did it on-line with a delivery time of 10 days.

Keith


----------

